# Flourish Glue? Have you heard of it?



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Seachem's version of superglue gel. I have used Loctite, SuperGlue & generic brands of this cyanoacrylate adhesive to attach rhizomes (Buces/Anubias/Java Fern) to stones & driftwood while tank is occupied w/inverts & fish. :bounce:


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

indeed! It smells identical to Crazy Glue, super is too weak. Do you trust using crazy glue underwater though? The thing that I've notice is that the Flourish glue is less liquid base. It's more solid and doesn't run along places that you don't want it to. I've thought about using crazy glue under water before but never had enough moss balls for the glue.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Superglue Gel has been used on the SW side of the hobby for over a decade now. Itty bitty pieces of coral get crazy glued to a disc or piece of rock and it grows over it in time. It cures underwater to an absolutely inert state. Straight crazy glue is too thin. If you look through the saltwater section of some of the online shops under "coral propagation", they'll usually sell 2oz bottles that are way more economical and easier to use than what the box stores sell. This is just Seachem's version.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Krispyplants said:


> indeed! It smells identical to Crazy Glue, super is too weak. *Do you trust using crazy glue underwater though? *The thing that I've notice is that *the Flourish glue is less liquid base*. It's more solid and doesn't run along places that you don't want it to. I've thought about using crazy glue under water before but never had enough moss balls for the glue.


Trust - Yes, our marine hobbyist have being using it for years.
Super glue *Gel*


----------



## onlycrimson (Sep 7, 2010)

Used to use superglue gel all the time when i had an SPS reef. Fragged tons of stuff and even glued a lot of things underwater without any issues. You could put corals in really unique places!


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone has the super glue picture?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Krispyplants said:


> Anyone has the super glue picture?


As long as it is the gel type and not the regular "liquid" type, it will be fine. 

I just get mine from the dollar store.


----------



## slade (Sep 10, 2014)

half my phantom tetras died and floated to surface when i spot glued my mosses to their logs today... be very wary, im hoping that they died from ingesting a stray globule or two that made it into the water column. If its made the water toxic and any of my altums or other fish have carked it i'll be devastated and angry


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

*I am confused....*

I have 2 packs of those seachem glue at home.
The bravest thing I do is to sealed a fishnet hole ! lol.

I mean how u guys apply the gel glue ?
with the water still in the tank ? arent' they will stick to your finger or tweeter if you're using one ?

or you mean you drain the water level to the lowest to apply glue.

I don't get it.... hence I am afraid to do it.

Help !!:help:


----------



## slade (Sep 10, 2014)

well it glues perfectly well fully underwater, i hold the moss an inch from the place im going to attach it, press a small glob of glue out and instantly sandwich it between the moss and the surface your glueing too, it goes white when its dry but the moss will cover that up in a few weeks, I just had 6 phantom tetras go belly up and die INSTANTLY though, so im at a loss, I can only assume a few of the small globs that got loose and floated away they ate, certain death... I'll be going back to my LFS tomorrow as he assured me there was no danger to any fish doing it inside a fully stocked and full of water tank, I'l be expecting a free replacement of the dead fish for his incorrect advice.

he even took me to a tank of his and pointed out that he glued the moss he was showing me fully underwater with fish (loaches i think) in th tank..... I hate loosing fish.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

slade said:


> well it glues perfectly well fully underwater, i hold the moss an inch from the place im going to attach it, press a small glob of glue out and instantly sandwich it between the moss and the surface your glueing too, it goes white when its dry but the moss will cover that up in a few weeks, I just had 6 phantom tetras go belly up and die INSTANTLY though, so im at a loss, I can only assume a few of the small globs that got loose and floated away they ate, certain death... I'll be going back to my LFS tomorrow as he assured me there was no danger to any fish doing it inside a fully stocked and full of water tank, I'l be expecting a free replacement of the dead fish for his incorrect advice.
> 
> he even took me to a tank of his and pointed out that he glued the moss he was showing me fully underwater with fish (loaches i think) in th tank..... I hate loosing fish.


There just has to be something else at play here. What brand? Post a pic if possible? Just doesn't make sense that it would cause ANY loss of aquatic life.


----------



## slade (Sep 10, 2014)

Bushkill said:


> There just has to be something else at play here. What brand? Post a pic if possible? Just doesn't make sense that it would cause ANY loss of aquatic life.


flourish glue, the twin pack, and if they ingested a small amount that floated away as i was gluing the moss it makes perfect sense... you get that its in no way inert until completely dry/hardened yes? nothing else at play, tank parameters perfect


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

just go to ur local home depot. and get the gel glue "loctite" brand and make sure the back it contains cyanoacrylate and you're good.

i use that to glue my anubias to driftwood works like a charm. dries in like 30 secs.


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

Can't be any worse than tying things on with a string. I don't know how the cotton string came untied, but it did. Even better, my daughter's largest bristle nose tried to eat it and choked to death. :sigh


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgc-7bTR_zM


----------



## Beefy (Mar 6, 2015)

TINNGG said:


> Can't be any worse than tying things on with a string. I don't know how the cotton string came untied, but it did. Even better, my daughter's largest bristle nose tried to eat it and choked to death. :sigh


Zip ties work great.


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Beefy said:


> Zip ties work great.


Have you been hanging out with my DH?! I swear he goes through at least 30 a week on various things. Our cats think they are the best toys ever!


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

Zip ties...why didn't I think of that? >smacks forehead Are the colored ones safe? I have some green (also have standard translucent white)


----------



## Beefy (Mar 6, 2015)

I tend to use the black UV resistant ones, because they last longer under most circumstances and tend to blend better with driftwood. But I am sure the others are fine.

[EDIT] I should add though, that most of my stuff is also super-glued down - zip ties are reserved for big items like java fern that can easily come loose. I remove stuff from the tank, then just use regular superglue, 30 seconds of contact, rinse in dechlor water, back into the tank. In-tank application makes me nervous, if only because of difficult in getting everything positioned correctly.


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Totally off-topic, but I just noticed your quote, TINNGG...we can recite that entire movie word-for-word. Our 14 year old knew lines from the film LONG before we let him watch it, simply because we randomly spout them whenever appropriate (for instance, after exiting the bathroom we've all been known to say "I feel wefweshed!").

Back on topic...


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

My daughter throws things at me for singing along with Lily.


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

TINNGG said:


> My daughter throws things at me for singing along with Lily.


I'm tired...yeah, we sing that, too. Ith Bithmawk a hewwing (fish...I tied it back to topic, heh)?!


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Back on topic (for reals, this time...really!): could a person use this stuff to glue staurogyne repens in spots to a 3D background for interest and to obscure stark seams? Or does it not survive planted off of substrate? I'd already been thinking would glue pieces to mopani wood, but maybe that won't work, either. Thoughts...?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

As previously mentioned if the glue has cyanoacrylate as the active ingredient it's safe to use. I use it in my reef tanks all the time, and use it now, and then in my planted tanks for anubias petites a lot lately, and moss in the past with no ill effect. 

You can get the glue super cheap at the dollar store or op for the more expensive stuff at fish/pet stores. For my coral frags i tend to do the gluing outside of the tank in a bowl of water to speed up the drying process before i put it in the tank. Thats a option for method for plants too.


----------

